# IBC im Winter ?



## ingi70 (26. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe als Regenpuffer zwei IBC Container im Garten verbuddelt. Die Oberkante ist ca 5 cm unter 0 

Muß ich die Dinger im Winter entleeren, oder reicht die Tiefe für eine Eisfreiheit ? Und können IBC Container platzen, wenn sie zufrieren, oder sind die so dehnbar, das sie die Ausdehnung aushalten ?

Bräuchte da mal bitte ein paar Erfahrungswerte...
Dankeschön

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Steinadler (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: IBC im Winter ?*

Hallo ingi70,

ich kann Dir leider nicht sagen, ob IBC Container im Winter platzen können. Nachdem Du sie aber verbuddelt hast, wird es mit dem ausdehen auch nichts mehr werden.

Also ich mache meinen Filter immer leer. Auch meine Mutter entleert Ihre Regentonne für den Winter immer komplett und deckt sie ab, damit kein Wasser rein kann.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## sister_in_act (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: IBC im Winter ?*

Hallo

Ich habe einen IBC ebenso vergraben , in den Skimmer und BA münden.
Trotz Isolierung und permanenter Wasserbewegung waren im letzten Winter zeitweilig  dünne Eisscheiben  auf der Oberfläche.
Wie die Eisbildung allerdings ist  wenn nur Wasser drin stehen würde kann ich nicht sagen.Riskant wäre es mE schon weil das Plastik ja in Kälte  starr ist und  reißen könnte, wenn die Oberfläche komplett und dicker zufriert.

gruß ulla


----------



## ffwnad (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: IBC im Winter ?*

Hallo,

also ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Ibc´s gemacht.
Bei mir haben sie selbst den letzten Winter ohne Schaden überstanden. Habe sie weder vergraben oder sonst geschützt aufgestellt. Sie stehen bei mir am Stall und waren den Winter über voll mit Wasser und demzufolge auch total Durchgefroren. Haben es ohne Schaden überstanden. 
Gibt bloss ein Problem: Bis 1000l wieder aufgetaut sind, das dauert ca. 2 Monate. 

gruss

André


----------



## admh (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: IBC im Winter ?*

Das Thema ist zwar schon älter aber unsere zwei ibc (Gartenbewässerung) sind bereits mehrfach komplett durchgefroren. Irgendwann sind die Paletten verfault und durch Kunststoffpaletten ersetzt worden.
Frostprobleme - keine...

VG

Andreas


----------

